# nasty roaches....



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

i don't know what they are doing.
both are females and i don't really know what they are?

i thought it was cool since usually when you grab them they wanna get away. not attempt to breed?
 so i took a little vid.

   enjoy 
moose

[YOUTUBE]d1rU7IVTaLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 28, 2009)

May I see a clear ventral pic of these kids, please?  
Definitely not cranifer or giganteous.....


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

That's just freaking weird.

I'm sure nb would enjoy this.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

E. prosticus?


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 28, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> E. prosticus?


Absolutely not.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

i'll get on those shots mama...
and i was wrong about the sex...(i should of checked both as i assumed the male would take position on top)
but the male was the 1 on the bottom.

some ventral pics and some comparison pics between these and my E. prosticus.

ventral of those light ones





















comparison of markings   E. prosticus look like the burger king guy is on their head.
                                  these seem to have two footprints on their head.































i guess they could befreak orange heads or maybe some wierd mix. these were in a colony of fusca hybrids,and orange heads,and discoids.


(the pet store i get roaches at has a big mixed up colony of stuff)
i really doubt these could be a hybrid of some sort and they are not freshly molted.


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 28, 2009)

:clap:  :clap:  ~xo


----------



## Onagro (Aug 28, 2009)

These are Eubalberus distanti.   I know someone who has a few as pets.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

even those 2 odd looking 1's that don't look like the others?

         moose


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 28, 2009)

I think they are showing their hygienic behavior and cleaning one another. When roaches mate they join their ends of their abdomens together. They don't mount one another like mammals...


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> I think they are showing their hygienic behavior and cleaning one another. When roaches mate they join their ends of their abdomens together. They don't mount one another like mammals...









mating...male on bottom. i watched his genitals go up then in....


          moose


----------



## Onagro (Aug 28, 2009)

moose35 said:


> even those 2 odd looking 1's that don't look like the others?
> 
> moose


The ones with the footprint-like pattern are distanti.  They are actually very similar to prosticus but different behavior wise.  They are less aggressive and tend to be calmer than prosticus.  The nymphs are very pretty with shiny black shells and large orange spots.

There is a possiblity that the two species have crossed, but I am not sure what the offspring would look like.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

i just re-read what you wrote ...you said  E.distanti 
i had thought you said they were  E.prosticus
sorry i mis-read it :8o 
 thanks alot for you help


           moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

I still like prosticus better.
They will attack crickets.


----------



## Matt K (Aug 28, 2009)

Being a resident roach expert I should have caught this thread sooner.

Those are defintely _Eublaberus distanti _and definately one male and one female.   One of the original roaches referred to as a "cave roach".  Very common in culture today.

EDIT:

I of course typed before looking at *all* the photos.  You have pics of both Eublaberus distanti and Eublaberus posticus.  They should be seperated from each other.  While I would think they could hybridize, it seems that it may be published somewhere that they can mate with each other but not fertilize any eggs, so the mating is an excersize in futility and may be a moot point.  Both have similar natural histories.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

Matt K said:


> Being a resident roach expert I should have caught this thread sooner.
> 
> Those are defintely _Eublaberus distanti _and definately one male and one female.   One of the original roaches referred to as a "cave roach".  Very common in culture today.
> 
> ...


yeah i'm planning on seperating them.
i seperated these from the fusca.(the orange heads) but there were 2 that looked like the orange heads but had orange spots when nymphs.

the petstore i get roaches from sometimes just has a bunch(species) mixed together .

these are really different in thier temperment. much more laid back.
thanks guys . i look foward to getting a colony of these going


            moose


----------



## Black Widow88 (Aug 31, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> :clap:  :clap:  ~xo


Couldn't have put it better myself.

But the thought of lesbian roaches.....XD


----------



## Dave (Sep 3, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> Absolutely not.


Rochelle- I have a colony of prosticus and was just wondering what your nymphs are feeding on in the pic? For two reasons- it looks big, and they're going crazy over it!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 4, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> E. prosticus?


Close.  Judging by the behavour, I'd say _E. prostitutus_. Commonly known as the sluts of the insect world, these sleazy creatures will spread their wings for anybody who has a piece of over-ripe banana or crumbled dog chow. Many insects enjoy red lights for heat, but these bugs of ill repute prefer to use them as a sign that they are open for business.

Common names include "Ho Bugs", "Winged skanks" and in higher-class roach colonies, "Entomological Escorts". 
Easily identified by their call alone, you will often hear them stridulate "Hey Mister! You want some company?" and "Me love you long time!" Whenever you encounter them, you can be sure that a related species, _E. pimpus_, is nearby.


----------



## burmish101 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Close.  Judging by the behavour, I'd say _E. prostitutus_. Commonly known as the sluts of the insect world, these sleazy creatures will spread their wings for anybody who has a piece of over-ripe banana or crumbled dog chow. Many insects enjoy red lights for heat, but these bugs of ill repute prefer to use them as a sign that they are open for business.
> 
> Common names include "Ho Bugs", "Winged skanks" and in higher-class roach colonies, "Entomological Escorts".
> Easily identified by their call alone, you will often hear them stridulate "Hey Mister! You want some company?" and "Me love you long time!" Whenever you encounter them, you can be sure that a related species, _E. pimpus_, is nearby.


Oh jeeze lol, so gud.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Close.  Judging by the behavour, I'd say _E. prostitutus_. Commonly known as the sluts of the insect world, these sleazy creatures will spread their wings for anybody who has a piece of over-ripe banana or crumbled dog chow. Many insects enjoy red lights for heat, but these bugs of ill repute prefer to use them as a sign that they are open for business.
> 
> Common names include "Ho Bugs", "Winged skanks" and in higher-class roach colonies, "Entomological Escorts".
> Easily identified by their call alone, you will often hear them stridulate "Hey Mister! You want some company?" and "Me love you long time!" Whenever you encounter them, you can be sure that a related species, _E. pimpus_, is nearby.


OH GOD! That killed me! XD     

I'm going to put this on my blog cause I want to remember it. XD


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 6, 2009)

Remind me not to shake your hand next time I see you...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 6, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Oh jeeze lol, so gud.





			
				Black Widow88 said:
			
		

> OH GOD! That killed me!
> 
> I'm going to put this on my blog cause I want to remember it.


I'm glad y'all enjoyed the gag!

Wait! I'm being blogged?!? Wow, I don't think I've ever been blogged before!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well there's a first time for everything right? 



> Remind me not to shake your hand next time I see you....


Well why not? XD


----------

